# Otis



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Otis came into my sister’s life as one of my foster kittens. He was a cat who saw everyday with wonder and life was an adventure! He had such a pure heart. He would look at your with his big round eyes ~ those eyes spoke volumes! . I nicknamed Otis- Forest Gump- because he was so like the character in the movie. Everytime Id want to take Otis to an adoption event my sister would balk. She eventually adopted him

To know Otis and to know Toby. His best buddy was a feral named Toby. Toby obviously was someone cat at one time but had _transitioned_ into an abandoned, skittish untouchable,outdoor cat. I TNRed Toby & he _transitioned_ his way right into my sister’s house and into Otis’s life. *They became inseparable*

Sadly at 3 years of age Otis had a stroke. We rushed him to the vet but there was nothing we could do to save him and stop the suffering. He lost use of his legs. He had a genetic heart defect. I cannot express the strong bond we had with this funny guy. He brought such joy to our lives. There is a big empty spot in my life where he use to occupy. I still get tears everyday thinking about him.

I comfort myself knowing this sweet guy had 3 years of constant love & attention. Supervised outings in the backyard with Toby or to hang out in the China Berry tree.! Home cooked meals of chicken or any food that met his fancy. A best friend to fill his days and a comfy bed to lounge on at night with my sister. 

Otis run free, I will see you soon on the other side. I miss you so deeply. Thank you for all the joy, laughter, comfort, & love you brought into our lives. 










Otis as Office Help










A month before Otis suddenly passed my sister had to put down her 21 year old Cornish rex cat ~bat baby. I gave my sister this book to read. Otis had come on the bed to say good-bye to bat baby after she passed at home. (Our vet came to the house) Otis fell asleep on the book! We had no idea just a few weeks later he would pass to.










Otis, Toby and Sally enjoy the afternoon with some birdwatching in my sister’s studio. Sally, the tuxedo, was a foster kitty was so shy around people, but she can hold her own with these two big guys. Notice she is in the basket and wide eyed Otis is not!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Otis as Office Help *is such a lovely picture! 

But wide-eyed Otis in the last picture made me laugh. I hope his memories continue to bring you joy and make you smile, too, Merry. 

Your family gave Otis a wonderful life and you can see how happy he was. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words Marie. Tears....


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Merry. 

Otis was a handsome boy.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss! The story of Otis and Toby's friendship is especially touching...Thank you for sharing his memory, it brought a smile to my heart...

Fran


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Otis looks like such a big huggy-bear of a cat. I'm so sorry you and your sister lost him so young. It's never easy but to me it always seems to hurt more when they are young. It sounds like he had a wonderful life after he found you.


----------

